# Secret Base Help



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

I've just started playing Pokémon Sapphire (translation: played 20 hours in one week) and I'm trying to figure out the basics of Generation 3 still. With the Secret Bases, I find an excellent one, but it has a huge hole gaping in the middle of it that blocks the greater part of it off. Is there any way to bypass those holes, or do they just make the base virtually useless?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

There's away to bypass... I think you buy somekind of wooden plank thing during a sale in Lilycove...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 8, 2008)

I think you needed a long board (Or something like that), but I don't think its available in R/S, only Emerald. :/

At least thats what I remember

Edit: Ah yes, the sale. ^^"


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

So, nothing in R/S? :/


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 8, 2008)

Every so often, if your internal battery isn't dead, Lilycove will have a sale, and during that sale, you can buy an item which covers up the hole. Until then... You're going to have to live with it.


----------



## Counterstrike (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a note, you need to beat the Elite 4 to activate the sale.

According to  this, it is in R/S.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes the sale does happen in R/S. Also at the sale you can get tons of items for the base that you can't get otherwise (Dolls, cushins, trophys etc.)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I've been doing some research. I now have the location of every secret base decoration saved on MS Paint, thanks to Serebii. Thanks to all of you guys who helped out.


----------

